# seed to harvest with 1000 watt vert bare bulb. what is good strain



## dwight smokum (Aug 20, 2012)

to try that with?. i'm just learnin how to roll baby!. what che got?


----------



## Clown Baby (Aug 20, 2012)

You want something with a decent stretch, so pure indicas are probably out.

After that, it depends on what you want to smoke. haze? afghan?


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 21, 2012)

Grow out a nice Hybrid like Super Silver Haze, Mango Haze or Killing Fields IMO.

There are stretchy indicas too. Maple Leaf Indica is supposed to stretch a lot, someone correct me if I'm wrong I haven't seen/grown it. There's a local Romulan cut around here that is pretty stretchy and definitely more a more indica leaning hybrid, or at least it smokes like it.


----------



## dwight smokum (Aug 21, 2012)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Grow out a nice Hybrid like Super Silver Haze, Mango Haze or Killing Fields IMO.
> 
> There are stretchy indicas too. Maple Leaf Indica is supposed to stretch a lot, someone correct me if I'm wrong I haven't seen/grown it. There's a local Romulan cut around here that is pretty stretchy and definitely more a more indica leaning hybrid, or at least it smokes like it.


 some good suggestions evilgenius. would you get the seeds at attitude?. what about critical mass?. have u ever smoked and or grew any of these seeds in a vertical?


----------



## superstoner1 (Aug 21, 2012)

one plant and one bulb i would hang horizontally. you will get much more of the light to the plant because most is emitted from the side.


----------



## dwight smokum (Aug 21, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> one plant and one bulb i would hang horizontally. you will get much more of the light to the plant because most is emitted from the side.


 superstoner,if you could only have 4 plants in yer house how would you do it in soil?(promix). could get 4 fem seeds and grow them start to finish under 1000 watter.... or....veg 2 for 60 days while 2 more are in flower room goin the whole 60 days ....when those 2 finish,put the 2 you had in veg in the flower room,and start 2 more in veg room...etc,etc.....what che got?


----------



## superstoner1 (Aug 21, 2012)

i would do 2 at a time, you will have better yield. but i would do dwc.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 22, 2012)

dwight smokum said:


> some good suggestions evilgenius. would you get the seeds at attitude?. what about critical mass?. have u ever smoked and or grew any of these seeds in a vertical?


Yep I had great success with Sannie's Killing Fields in a vertical setup. I grew mini trees (about 5ft high or so). I like it a hell of a lot. Very nice relaxing and uplifting sativa. Always puts me in a good mood. Maybe the best daytime smoke I've ever had.

Attitude is a good place to buy seeds. Sannie only sells direct and is probably the nicest guy in the business, also incredibly good about sending replacements.

My Killing Fields was a nice yielder, I grew from seed so there was some variation, but my most resinous plant was also my heaviest plant. Unbelievable terpene production too. The jars have been empty for a while now and they still smell like it. 

I haven't grown Critical Mass, but I think a more sativa leaning pheno from MNS would probably do very very well. I've seen some incredible looking plants too, so there is fire to be found. It ain't just commercial.


----------



## Whatstrain (Aug 23, 2012)

TGA has a ton of sativa leaning hybrids. If you do a veritcal scrog vortex would be a great one to choose. Jack the ripper is suppose to be very potent, Jilly Bean will put a smile on your face as well. Alphakronik is a great breeder from what i have heard, I have been thumbing over getting his Snowdog backcross. 
Just my personal opinion but i would try to stay away from fem seeds, i have done both and prefer reg seeds. Alot of the better breeders only sell reg (a few with both to choose) and there is a more than a handful of breeders who pump out cheap unstable fem seeds. 
Vortex
Jack The Ripper
Jilly Bean

Snowdawg 2

Boycott Feminized


----------



## dwight smokum (Aug 23, 2012)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Yep I had great success with Sannie's Killing Fields in a vertical setup. I grew mini trees (about 5ft high or so). I like it a hell of a lot. Very nice relaxing and uplifting sativa. Always puts me in a good mood. Maybe the best daytime smoke I've ever had.
> 
> Attitude is a good place to buy seeds. Sannie only sells direct and is probably the nicest guy in the business, also incredibly good about sending replacements.
> 
> ...


 i'd love to order from sannies but i dont have a mailbox and dont want to get one and go through all that signin bidness. attitude will send it to a po box. but thanks anyway. sure would like to try that killin fields.


----------

